# Monday Night Football



## moviequeen1 (Oct 27, 2018)

For those of you who watch MNF on a regular basis,you may not want to watch this week's game
Its going to be a huge bore with the NE Patriots vs Buffalo Bills in Orchard Park,NY{south of Buffalo} unless you are a Pats fan
I  feel sorry for die hard Bills fans because the team is truly pathetic,game will probably be over by 1st quarter
The last time Bills were on MNF was 10 yrs ago,that says a lot I gave up on them yrs ago Sue


----------



## Don M. (Oct 27, 2018)

The KC Chiefs are starting off real good....that's the only team I follow.  They play Denver Sunday...hope their streak continues.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 27, 2018)

I am no longer an NFL fan, sad to say.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Last night,I watched part of the LA Rams vs Kansas City Chiefs game.,both teams were 9-1
WOW,it was a entertaining,score went and forth,Rams won 54-51,the most points ever in MNF game Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I am no longer an NFL fan, sad to say.



Last nights game was worth the price of admission.  I haven't seen passing like that in a century.

Unbelievable passing and catches.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Last nights game was worth the price of admission.  I haven't seen passing like that in a century.
> 
> Unbelievable passing and catches.



Glad you enjoyed it.    Not supporting spoiled millionaires behaving badly ever again.


----------



## wvnewbie (Nov 20, 2018)

Need I point out that the Steelers had a fantastic come back over the Jaguars?


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 20, 2018)

Agree; quite an offense power show of Goff vs Mahomes! 

Altho I have to question what McVay was thinking, having Goff pass with 2 min left in the 4th quarter. I mean - when you've got Todd Gurley, who looks to be a future HoF RB, why are you passing the ball when you know Mahomes has already thrown 6 TD passes, including a 73-yarder, against your defense already?!?

He was just lucky Mahomes made a rookie mistake with that last throw and got intercepted.

The Saints look to be the real competition vs the Rams, but of the two, LA has the easier schedule by far. 

KC needs a better defense to match that high-powered offense. For a while during the beginning of the game, I thought the KC defense was channeling my Oakland Raiders, LOL. 7 penalties and it was only halfway through the first quarter! The only reason it wasn't 8 penalties was because you can't call two penalties on one play....sheesh. Both KC defenders got called for penalties (one holding, one pass interference) but the Rams player caught the ball anyway despite being sandwiched between the two. 

I watch a lot of football but I have rarely seen a double penalty like that happen. Usually a double penalty has players getting caught in different places on the field, not two defenders vs one pass catcher with both Ds getting a penalty.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 21, 2018)

Monday night's Rams versus Chiefs was an entertaining game but the NFL is starting to look like the NBA - on grass.  The corporate bigwigs who control the NFL have evidently decided that fans want high scores, and passing games that are almost impossible to stop without a penalty along the way.  This year, 40 points is no longer an anomaly but commonplace.  I'd like to return the game to one where there was some semblance of defense.  Maybe their next step would be to lower and widen the goal posts?

And I take nothing away from Goff or Mahones.  The are a pair who look to have great careers ahead of them and I wish them well.  Just bring a little more defense back into the game.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 21, 2018)

As a former Pgh-er I used to be a steelers fan until the Michael Vick professional dog fighter & killer situation made me & thousands of others disgusted for all time with their management. Then I kind of reflected on football in general & it started to look like nothing more than a bunch of padded up guys trying to hurt each other & occasionaly throwing or kicking a ball once in a while.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 22, 2018)

Geezerette said:


> As a former Pgh-er I used to be a steelers fan until the Michael Vick professional dog fighter & killer situation made me & thousands of others disgusted for all time with their management. Then I kind of reflected on football in general & it started to look like nothing more than a bunch of padded up guys trying to hurt each other & occasionaly throwing or kicking a ball once in a while.



Yeah, the Michael Vick thing did it for me, too.  And when I heard he was returning to football .. well, I don't have the words to say how much that disgusts me or what I think about what he did.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 22, 2018)

The game between Rams and Chiefs felt like I was watching the Super Bowl.I haven't watched SB in couple years because most of the games are blowouts by halftime
I feel bad for the remaining teams playing on MNF,the bar has been set high,to have a game as exciting as this one was Sue


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 22, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> Need I point out that the Steelers had a fantastic come back over the Jaguars?



Yes, that was some comeback! Although, for the Jags, they did keep the Steelers from scoring the entire first half. But then "Big Ben" done his thing and that was the end of it. Wife and I were kind of shocked at how many Steeler fans there are in Jacksonville. Steeler jerseys all over the place. Does anyone still live in Pittsburg?? 

Actually we are Bronco fans and my college team is the University of Wyoming Cowboys.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 22, 2018)

Just saw the highlights.Great defense!Wish I'd seen the whole game.


----------

